# Cual es la temperatura perfecta para derretir estaño?¿?



## furia22 (May 25, 2009)

Quisiera saber, cuanta temperatura o wats hay que proporsionar como Minimo el estaño?

Y otra pregunta:

Que material que sea blando o similar o cualquier otro material que se soporte la temperatura de un soldador de lapiz?

Muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2009)

La soldadura de Estaño - Plomo eutéctica (63% estaño y 37% plomo) funde a 183º C , la del 50% andará por los 200º y algo , mas o menos.

Los Watts dependerán del tamaño (masa) de la pieza a soldar. Digamos que para electrónica convencional , un soldador (cautin) de 30 o 40 Watts alcanzará!

Saludos


----------



## marioxcc (May 25, 2009)

El watt es una unidad de *potencia* (Véase fuente 1), de modo que con una cantidad dada de ellos podrás fundir estaño a una taza dada, siempre y cuando todas las demás condiciones (exepto la potencia aplicada en forma de temperatura) permanezcan iguales.
Diferentes cautines llegan a diferentes temperaturas con seguridad, asi que no te podemos decir que material soporta la temperatura de un cautín, te podemos decir que material soporta una determinada temperatura.
Si lo que quieres en un soporte para tu cautín, pidelo de esa forma en donde vendan cautiles, son mas o menos como se muestra en la figura 1 (El archivo adjunto).

Fuentes:
1: _The International System of Units (SI)_, octava edición, _Table 3. Coherent derived units in the SI with special names and symbols_.


----------

